# New Holland 644 Round Baler info



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I have been round baling for a few years with an old JD 410 baler which works good for what it is but now want to update. After looking around the state I have found a New Holland 644 with net/twine wrap, autowrap, bale ramp, monitor, mega-wide pickup, light kit for $8,000. Baler seems to be in average shape via pictures. Good looking belts and paint is faded. An early 20s kid has owned it for a few years, apperantly had and argument with his dad and has now left the farm and has it at a dealer under consignment. Says the dealer... Was wondering if anyone had any good information on these balers. Anything to look for before buying? Any little quircks or problem areas when baling. Do they consistently make a nice looking bale? Can you switch from net to twine wrap by just pushing a button, or is it more involved??? This one is about 15 years old but does not appear to be used up. Any/all information would be appreciated


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

I bale alongside my neighbor's during the summer. It makes a nice bale, but he has trouble starting a bale if it is dry grass. The pickup isn't nearly as well designed as the newer balers, but it has been mostly trouble free.

farmer2


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had one for years and ran a lot of hay thru it. With a 644 if baling extremely dry crops slow the PTo speed down until the bale is well formed then jam it in. Only problems I ever had with mine is a cam follower bearing went out of the pickup, changed the other three while I was at it, keep it greased and the chains oiled, keep it blowed off and inside and it will run for a LONG time.


----------



## Bill644 (Jun 24, 2014)

My NH 644 silage special is requiring more HP to run and the drive chain is very hot. Can anyone give me a suggestion as to what to look for? Thank you


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I run a 644. Solid machine. Had feeding problems last fall and ended up pulling the pick up off during the winter and completely rebuilding it. No feeding problems now. I still just do twine and the auto wrap feature is great.


----------

